# [RECOVERY] CWMR 5.5.0.4 for the SGHI957 - Alpha



## utkanos (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello,

I have ported the latest clockworkmod recovery to the galaxy 8.9 LTE i957 tablet.

This is a recovery and not a kernel, thus you can run whatever you wish.

Instructions:

0) MAKE SURE YOU HAVE AN *I957,* do not flash this otherwise.
1) Flash this file via ODIN: CWMR5x_i957_recovery.tar.md5
2) Attempt a backup (there appears to be a bug in 5.5.0.4 that long names can possibly cause it to hang during a backup.) If it works or fails, reboot and mount your tablet in your OS
3) After your tab is mounted, go into the clockworkmod folder and create an EMPTY FILE with NO EXTENSION called .hidenandroidprogress

Note the period and lack of extension. This prevents the backup routine from enumerating the file list which I suspect is causing the hang during backup.

This is considered an *ALPHA* release with only two users thus far. No loss of data or damage was caused in the testing of this file. Please try it and report any issues you have with it. I am hoping this opens up the development for this device. I personally dont have it nor did I have access to one when I ported this so I need the community's help to track down issues/bugs. This was a pretty big challenge to get everything working right. If anyone can come up with a more elegant solution for the backups, feel free.

The full device tree I built for this can be found here:
android_device_samsung_SGHI957
Feel free to use this however you wish, though please give credit if it helps you devs.


----------



## unstableapps (Sep 9, 2011)

You are awesome.


----------

